# Also looking for people/squats in Malta!



## hoppi (Jun 21, 2011)

As that's where I am now 

Sorry for making two threads.

To be honest, I don't mind whether I'm in Malta or the UK squatting as I like them both. However I think in some ways it might be more pleasant here.. it's just a shame it might be harder to find people!

Anyway, yeah it can't hurt to start this thread! 

Hoppi


----------



## sureal25 (Sep 19, 2011)

im lookin  im movin soon


----------



## spikeslaw (Sep 11, 2012)

hey, any update on this? i know some people who wanna be into this myself included


----------

